# District Nurses in Costa Del Sol



## Urizen (Mar 12, 2011)

I am planning on moving over in September, I am paraplegic and at the moment need dressings changed on both my feet twice a week (Monday and Thursday). I am housebound and they come to my home.
How would this be dealt with under the public health system? I see there are a few private companies that provide this but the cost is going to escalate quite quickly.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Urizen said:


> I am planning on moving over in September, I am paraplegic and at the moment need dressings changed on both my feet twice a week (Monday and Thursday). I am housebound and they come to my home.
> How would this be dealt with under the public health system? I see there are a few private companies that provide this but the cost is going to escalate quite quickly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi & welcome

I don't have a definitive answer - a) I don't live in that area & things do vary regionally & b) I don't know the_ full_ circumstances of the family involved

however - I do know a british family here whose grandmother is wheelchair bound & needs lots of home care for various needs including dressings/dressing/bathing/feeding etc.

the lady concerned is a UK pensioner & gets the usual state spanish healthcare in that she sees the state doctor, uses the state hospital & consultants & gets free prescriptions

BUT the family has to pay for all the homecare through a private company

I don't know for sure if this is normal, though, or if the family simply hasn't been through the right channels - I strongly suspect it's the norm


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi
I dont think the Spanish health service have a visiting service it seems that you have to go to the local health centre for dressing changes etc. I think is some cases they will arrange transport for you .You can of course use a private one


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think under the Ley de Dependencia you can be assessed for home care and if approved they will give you money to employ a carer. But it could take some time - some people were approved two years ago and still haven't had the money.

DLA/AA/CA and La Ley de Dependencia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I think under the Ley de Dependencia you can be assessed for home care and if approved they will give you money to employ a carer. But it could take some time - some people were approved two years ago and still haven't had the money.
> 
> DLA/AA/CA and La Ley de Dependencia


very interesting - although it won't help the OP or the family I know, it could help others


one day I really must take a really good look around the UKinSpain website - when I have a free year!!


----------

